# Can anyone help with a tax advisor recommendation?



## Nicolas944S (9 mo ago)

Greetings All!

I am seriously considering relocating to Italy (Rome) but before my final decision I need to clarify some key tax questions with a skilled tax advisor who is specialised in Italian tax rules, including the latest on cryptocurrency regulations. Would anyone have a personal recommendation for an individual or service?

Mille grazie!


----------

